# Looking for blank Christmas Pajamas



## pacificthinktees (Oct 3, 2011)

I have a customer who is looking to have me print some blank Christmas pj's for the whole family. There are a lot of sites like Alibaba that have high minimum orders and I've combed the first 4 pages of Google looking for something unique and affordable, to no avail. 

I'm wondering if you all have any suggestions for me as to a supplier I could contact that could help me out this early in the year?

Thank you, in advance!


----------

